# brauche hilfe bei der tastenzuodnung



## bacon (4. Feb 2009)

hi
ich bräcuhte eine hilfe dabei wie ich es z.b. schaffe, dass sich eine existierende figur, die sich auf einer spielfläche befindet, wenn ich auf die rechte pfeiltaste drücke ein feld nach rechts geht. die mthode 
	
	
	
	





```
void NachRechtGehen()
```
habe ich schon. aber wie verknüpfe ich sie mit der rechten pfeiltaste??

thx


----------



## Quaxli (4. Feb 2009)

Lies in einem Tutorial Deiner Wahl unter dem Stichwort KeyListener nach.


----------



## Gast (4. Feb 2009)

thx
kann mir jtz nochw er erklären ob ich folgendes um es mit import zu meiner klasse hinzuzufügen irgendwo laden kann ode rob ichs selbst schreiben muss??

java.awt.event.KeyEvent;
java.awt.event.KeyListener
javax.swing.JFrame;


----------



## Gast (4. Feb 2009)

tschuldigung mein fehler


----------

